# Route a Round Object



## chunky (Apr 1, 2009)

I need to make a solid round block that is 9 inches tall and 10 inches diameter. (Both ends flat). After I glued up the pine and cut the corners off, I realized the maximum size of my lathe is 9 inches.
I was thinking about a box and using a router as I turn the piece. I haven't seen anything like this - will it work? Any suggestions?

All help is greatly appreciated,

Don aka chunky


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Don; there was a thread on here a couple of years ago about a guy doing just that, on a lathe.
Try the Community Search function. It was a video clip. May have been a YouTube vid?
I have to say that what he was doing scared the crap out of a lot of members who watched the clip; It did work however, and he claimed that he'd done a lot of work with the jig.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Build a frame that you can chuck the piece in. Have it so the router slides back and forth on the frame just above your blank. Route then rotate, route the rotate. All a lathe is is a set of points that work rotates around on.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I remember seeing this a while ago...thought it was interesting...might work for you...





.
.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Izzy Swan on youtube does some wild stuff with his router. I think he has a jig for making a ball.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great find Nick . It never ceases to amaze me how versatile a router can be with the right jig


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I would mount the block to a pivoting set of arms and bring the block down onto a belt sander at an angle. Rotate the block with a drill motor or whatever, and lower the block onto the sander as the sides disappear. Mark your 9" diameter on both sides and rotate the block at the center points as you pivot the arms down onto the belt.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chunky said:


> I need to make a solid round block that is 9 inches tall and 10 inches diameter. (Both ends flat). After I glued up the pine and cut the corners off, I realized the maximum size of my lathe is 9 inches.
> I was thinking about a box and using a router as I turn the piece. I haven't seen anything like this - will it work? Any suggestions?
> 
> All help is greatly appreciated,
> ...


router cut round disks and stack glue them up...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Will this work for you?

Router Jig for making round boxes - by Julian @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## chunky (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys are great! Good safety warnings and good ideas. I think Julian's Router Jig for Making Round Boxes is the way for me to go. Try to tackle that next week.

Thanks again for the help,

Don


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

chunky said:


> You guys are great! Good safety warnings and good ideas. I think Julian's Router Jig for Making Round Boxes is the way for me to go. Try to tackle that next week.
> 
> Thanks again for the help,
> 
> Don


I just happened to see that jig about an hour before I read your post and It looked like it would be worth a try. Went back through my history on the browser and found it. 

You are probably lucky I remembered seeing it, after all it had been about an hour!


----------

